# So, Halo Reach Beta ?



## Koronikov (Apr 27, 2010)

Halo Reach Beta on May 3 or 4, Me being the Halo nerd i am cant shut the hell up about it, anyone else excited about the Reach Beta ?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 27, 2010)

I know my bf is, he's subbing to Gold again just to play it, I'll be watching him a little.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I know my bf is, he's subbing to Gold again just to play it, I'll be watching him a little.



Wow, same 'ere ^^


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2010)

About time they had a prequel. Probably should have started the series with the events at Reach.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

I actually forgot all about it >.>

I've been too busy with my Pokemanz and Kingdom Hearts :/


----------



## Stahi (Apr 27, 2010)

I will get it, yes.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> About time they had a prequel. Probably should have started the series with the events at Reach.



They only talked about it in a few books which lead to Halo. And I can't wait for the Reach beta.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2010)

ITT: People are saying "I am a tool and I will get this game."


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> They only talked about it in a few books which lead to Halo.



I know, right? And the majority of people coming into the original Halo game had no concept of any backstory, so you were just plopped onto this ring in space and forced to fight some aliens and you had no idea of the significance of it all to the universe at large. Could have been set up a lot better.


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ITT: People are saying "I am a tool and I will get this game."




Pfft, being called a tool is so 90's. Pfft, get with the times.





I can't honestly wait to see if this Halo is any good, if it isn't I will be severely dissapointed.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 27, 2010)

I rented ODST and luvved it. I need to go and buy it.


----------



## CFox (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't wait! I WANTZ! *Grabby Paws*


----------



## Brock Badger (Apr 27, 2010)

It will be face meltingly awesome.May 3rd is this Monday and I cant wait.I will use my ODST disc finally.I hope they bring back the Halo:CE Pistol.


----------



## Diego117 (Apr 27, 2010)

Of course it comes out during finals week. Still going to play the hell out of it though.



Brock Badger said:


> It will be face meltingly awesome.May 3rd is this Monday and I cant wait.I will use my ODST disc finally.I hope they bring back the Halo:CE Pistol.



They did. It's just not as accurate. Still has zoom though.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 27, 2010)

i dont care a whole lot about halo anymore

but im pretty dam hype about this


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 27, 2010)

FUCK. I sold my ODST not to long ago.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2010)

Sam said:


> Pfft, being called a tool is so 90's. Pfft, get with the times.


 Sup tool.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 27, 2010)

Wait... since when does halo have a storyline?


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 27, 2010)

All I can say is jetpacks are gonna be awesome.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Tommy (Apr 27, 2010)

Not as much as I should be. It does seem like it's going to be more fun than any of the other ones, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2010)

Toraneko said:


>


 Try again.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 27, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ITT: People are saying "I am a tool and I will get this game."





Sam said:


> Pfft, being called a tool is so 90's. Pfft, get with the times.



Okay, ITT: People saying "I am an idiot fratboy fag who mindlessly sucks the  dick of a game series that can only wish to be called a sub-par and unoriginal joke that can only ruin the gaming industry"

Yep, that sounds a lot more accurate.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Okay, ITT: People saying "I am an idiot fratboy fag who mindlessly sucks the dick of a game series that can only wish to be called a sub-par and unoriginal joke that can only ruin the gaming industry"
> 
> Yep, that sounds a lot more accurate.


 Thank you?


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Okay, ITT: People saying "I am an idiot fratboy fag who mindlessly sucks the  dick of a game series that can only wish to be called a sub-par and unoriginal joke that can only ruin the gaming industry"
> 
> Yep, that sounds a lot more accurate.




Try again? A bit late to the party there sir. xD


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

Halo 1 was alright, 2 was great but too similar, 3 was the same as 2 but worse, and ODST was exactly the same as 3. Also, Halo Wars sucked terribly as well. I have no reason to try Reach - -


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been playing it all tonight.. honestly, it's a lot different from the rest of the series. A lot more improved, too (though the grenade launcher is kinda iffy and seems too easy to use).

But it's fun as hell. <3 ;D I really got bored of Halo 3.. and this is a much needed improvement.


----------



## Chak (May 1, 2010)

I've got my fingers crossed for Reach, but in all honesty, I'm on my last leg with Halo. If this flops again (which I'm very certain it will), I'm turning away from the halo games for good.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 1, 2010)

Chak said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for Reach, but in all honesty, I'm on my last leg with Halo. If this flops again (which I'm very certain it will), I'm turning away from the halo games for good.



It depends on what you're expecting. I got an early pass to the Beta, and I've been pretty impressed with it so far.

Halo 2 always irritated me because of the multiplayer, mostly because of the glitchers (mostly the triple shotters, etc). Halo 3 was unbalanced, and for the most part.. if you didn't have a BR or power weapon, you weren't going to do much damage if the other team grabbed all the BRs first, etc etc. Plus, you'd get people who were all about leveling up and getting "omg level 50", so there'd be a lot of restart accounts you'd have to deal with and so on, so forth.

In Reach, most of the weapons are balanced. Not perfectly, but you won't be unmatched if you have a pistol and you're facing off with someone who has a DMR (as long as you know how to pace your shots and whatnot). Plus the class you choose comes with an ability (The Stalker class allows you to become invisible for a short while, The Guard class allows you to use the armor lock skill where you become invincible for a short time, however you can't move around or attack, etc etc). And the classes, surprisingly, are balanced.. you just have to be smart about things. It's not usually a case where one side is going to pick all one class and dominate the other team.

It's not all perfect.. my only complaint is the grenade launcher. It seems a little too overpowered.. and once you learn how to use it, it's really.. really deadly. Haha.


Also, from the sound of it.. this is the last Halo game (at least by Bungie) for awhile. lol.


----------



## CFox (May 1, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Also, from the sound of it.. this is the last Halo game (at least by Bungie) for awhile. lol.



This is indeed the last Halo game Bungie is making, but that's doesn't mean Microsoft will not create Halo without Bungie. They are done with anything relating to a new Halo game. They are moving on with their new secret IP with Activision. However, Bungie did say that they will support Halo Reach with patches and DLC content down the road.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 1, 2010)

Honestly I got tired of playing Halo 3 long before ODST came out. I am an original Halo fan and donâ€™t really like the storyline to the other 2 that much. But If they can do this right with Reach, they will have gotten someone back to play it. I kind of like the idea of different classes, it is what halo has needed for a while now. Not everyone can be a the best supper Spartan.


----------



## Brock Badger (May 1, 2010)

One more day!


----------



## Azbulldog (May 1, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> It depends on what you're expecting. I got an early pass to the Beta, and I've been pretty impressed with it so far.
> 
> Halo 2 always irritated me because of the multiplayer, mostly because of the glitchers (mostly the triple shotters, etc). Halo 3 was unbalanced, and for the most part.. if you didn't have a BR or power weapon, you weren't going to do much damage if the other team grabbed all the BRs first, etc etc. Plus, you'd get people who were all about leveling up and getting "omg level 50", so there'd be a lot of restart accounts you'd have to deal with and so on, so forth.
> 
> ...


I've been playing it as well since late Thursday night. I can mostly agree with all of the above. One thing though is I haven't seen the grenade launcher yet, only the plasma launcher in Sword Base, which is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## CFox (May 2, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I've been playing it as well since late Thursday night.




...I hate you... v.v

Let me guess, you used the Microsoft Expert Zone exploit?

I want it so bad D;


----------



## Azbulldog (May 2, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> ...I hate you... v.v
> 
> Let me guess, you used the Microsoft Expert Zone exploit?
> 
> I want it so bad D;


Yep. I almost though I missed it. It took 7 hours for the beta code email to arrive. I may get another code from my ODST soon for anyone without the game, however they're handling it, I could give it away.


----------



## CFox (May 2, 2010)

Na, I have ODST so I'll be playing it Monday. I just wish I could be playing it now.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Halo 3's MP left a sour taste in my mouth, but I'm actually looking forward to this game. I just hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 2, 2010)

Okay I agree the grenade launcher is overpowered, that and the focus rifle. @(%&ing lasers from across the map.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 2, 2010)

Ok these things are not going to turn into the new rocket launchers are they?


----------



## Azbulldog (May 2, 2010)

Jaciad2 said:


> Ok these things are not going to turn into the new rocket launchers are they?


Well there's always the overpowered weapons in each map that people rush for.


----------



## Kommodore (May 2, 2010)

I am just pissed I can't pick my Spehss Dinosaur as my primary character anymore. Restricted only to certain gametypes and it gets chosen for me  

Still play it, though.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, the grenade launcher probably should be nerfed a bit. It doesn't have too much splash damage though, nor does the rocket launcher.. so that's good at least, but regular grenades seem to be a lot more powerful in this game.. 




Azbulldog said:


> Yep. I almost though I missed it. It took 7 hours for the beta code email to arrive. I may get another code from my ODST soon for anyone without the game, however they're handling it, I could give it away.



lol.. When I got on I wondered how there were so many people online. x-x I think I'm one of the few people who actually has it legit (just got a code because I contract for Microsoft, haha). Oh well. xD




CommodoreKitty said:


> I am just pissed I can't pick my Spehss Dinosaur as my primary character anymore. Restricted only to certain gametypes and it gets chosen for me
> 
> Still play it, though.




Yeah, I was sad that you can't choose to be a Sangheili. xD However, apparently you'll be able to customize your elites a bit in the actual game.. which is better than nothing.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 2, 2010)

hehe, it comes out on my birthday. 

I'm sure I'll try it, but I wouldn't say I'm excited. I'm not the biggest Halo fan.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 2, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> hehe, it comes out on my birthday.
> 
> I'm sure I'll try it, but I wouldn't say I'm excited. I'm not the biggest Halo fan.



If you got a code, then it's definitely worth a try. ;] It's refreshing.. though I'm more hyped up for the single player, I think. Multiplayer has been fun, but it definitely gets frustrating sometimes. x-x


----------



## Kuraggo (May 3, 2010)

So what's up with the stupid crosshair? Why is it still placed below the center? I mean they all brag about how vertical the combat is in Halo and yet the stupid thing is not centered? It's kind of like placing the car in a racing game at the side of the screen and not in the center. It annoys me so much. >:I


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

I can't wait to play it, but the download is taking forever.


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

"Playlist data pending download..."

Oh, jeez, this is fun! :V


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> "Playlist data pending download..."
> 
> Oh, jeez, this is fun! :V



I've been waiting since 3:30. But it didn't help that my brother got bored and decided to download a new computer game. 
Edit: Once beta downloads you have to wait for playlist to load as well.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

I won't be able to play the Reach beta, I never bought ODST :/


----------



## Garreth (May 3, 2010)

Halo is for faggots

I'm going to wait till all the massive hype dies down for it until I actually waste a minute of my time with another halo game. Halo 1 was the only good one out of the whole series.


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

Going to play it in a hour, after I write my report to bungie. The game is actually pretty good, the new weapons and classes are a nice change. But the servers are bogged down because every 12 year old wants to play the damn game. Connections to the server keep timing out. And personal options like armor, color, emblem, and tag might not show up. Wait a few hours to play.


----------



## Truth (May 3, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> They only talked about it in a few books which lead to Halo. And I can't wait for the Reach beta.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwmZbWGDFJ8

00:30-2:00. They already had some storyline thought up. They mention Reach and Subspace travel.

I agree with the opinion that Halo 1 was the only good one. The rest I found mediocre.


----------



## Darkwing (May 3, 2010)

I was only able to play one 10 minute game, after waiting for about 1 or 2 hours. 

The servers keep going down and I can never get into the matchmaking servers unless I wait for ridiculous amounts of time. 

FUCKING THING SUCKS.


----------



## Teco (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I won't be able to play the Reach beta, I never bought ODST :/



Me as well. My friend got it though.

I want to play this, Halo 3 was...ok. I played Halo 2 so much more.


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I was only able to play one 10 minute game, after waiting for about 1 or 2 hours.
> 
> The servers keep going down and I can never get into the matchmaking servers unless I wait for ridiculous amounts of time.
> 
> FUCKING THING SUCKS.



It's not that bad, the servers have improved greatly since 3pm when I started. Bungie was prepared for a huge turnout, but their servers can't take the massive amount of connections. Close to a million people are playing the game. Give it a day or two so they can sort out the bugs and connection issues.

Actually don't try again, more people that rage quit means less systems trying to connect which means less strain on servers. That makes it easier for me to play. :V



Teco said:


> Me as well. My friend got it though.
> 
> I want to play this, Halo 3 was...ok. I played Halo 2 so much  more.



They gave early access codes to those who played Halo 2 as compensation for shutting down the servers.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Me as well. My friend got it though.
> 
> I want to play this, Halo 3 was...ok. I played Halo 2 so much more.


At first I played Halo 3 for its campaign, but then I got Xbox Live and started playing it for the matchmaking


----------



## Teco (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> At first I played Halo 3 for its campaign, but then I got Xbox Live and started playing it for the matchmaking


Halo 2 was better for its multiplayer I think :/


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 3, 2010)

I think there are some issues with the active camo, I can't see them when they stand still but they can see me when I stand still. I have been playing halo since the beginning I know what a cloaked enemy looks like. It is just kind of frustrating. Other than that the game is pretty good.


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

Jaciad2 said:


> I think there are some issues with the active camo, I can't see them when they stand still but they can see me when I stand still. I have been playing halo since the beginning I know what a cloaked enemy looks like. It is just kind of frustrating. Other than that the game is pretty good.



People have an eye for that kind of thing, and usually you can detect it on a high res tv.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 3, 2010)

> People have an eye for that kind of thing, and usually you can detect it on a high res tv.


 
I have a Samsung 6 series 1080p TV hehe. Owell I might just have to get over myself. So passes the days of the Vaseline smudge.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2010)

I'm torn.  AR sucks total balls now... but oh man the Magnum is so god damn sweet.  Some other guns seemed cool, but Guard with grenades (that are really overpowered) and a pistol wins me so many 1 v 1 encounters.  Sad melee is made near useless, but love that it's not a run up and punch match.  Sword whatever it's called is a lame map except for capture the flag.  The other level is pretty cool on all game modes.

I went from heavily disappointed to having a blast when I realized the magnum is a damn good weapon like in Halo.  Oh and in case you didn't know, Guard has an EMP which when it goes off lowers the shield of everyone around you.  That + a shot or two from the pistol is instant kill.  I like throwing grenades in a room while defending in CTF and then guarding through the blast and then cleaning up with the magnum.


----------



## Rojo Bear (May 4, 2010)

My friends and I would play Halo 3 LAN parties all the time, so I love Halo 3. I played the first one and it was good too. The multiplayer in 3 was good with friends but online it just made me rage. That may be because I suck but also the OP BR's and shit.

I loved getting on the brute bikes. What were they called? Choppers? Those things kicked ass! I don't care what anyone says. I'm a beast in one of those.


----------



## Darkwing (May 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> It's not that bad, the servers have improved greatly since 3pm when I started. Bungie was prepared for a huge turnout, but their servers can't take the massive amount of connections. Close to a million people are playing the game. Give it a day or two so they can sort out the bugs and connection issues.



About 6 hours ago everything in the servers was working great. I spent so much time playing, I'm so hooked. 

Although I'm curious, where is the Invasion maps?


----------



## kyle19 (May 4, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> About 6 hours ago everything in the servers was working great. I spent so much time playing, I'm so hooked.
> 
> Although I'm curious, where is the Invasion maps?



I don't think they're out yet, they said they would add new stuff over the course of the week.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2010)

Fun game.  Love the new Spartan armors.  Semi-auto rifle is great.  :3


----------



## Kommodore (May 4, 2010)

I was underwhelmed. 

All I really have to say until I get the actual game


----------



## Garrus (May 4, 2010)

I personally didn't find it had the bang for the buck there, yes I didn't pay anything apart for ODST ages ago but it just for something that was so hyped didn't have me gripped so much. 
Still it's really the humour in the gameplay that kept me playing with friends who were playing. Like when some idiot carrying a flag goes into armour lock and you take the flag and kill him with it when he comes out of it.


----------



## Lazydabear (May 4, 2010)

I did play its a real Improvement to the Multi-player games.Some reason I didn't encounter that much lag in the game it seems its harder to challange then before when you try to shoot players


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 4, 2010)

I have played about 20 games now and am still disappointed with the DMR and the needle rifle. I don't understand why they take so many shots to kill someone. The two types of grenade launchers are fun. I also like the new melee system, you can beat people down so fast now.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2010)

Jaciad2 said:


> I have played about 20 games now and am still disappointed with the DMR and the needle rifle. I don't understand why they take so many shots to kill someone. The two types of grenade launchers are fun. I also like the new melee system, you can beat people down so fast now.



DMR is amazing.  It takes no time for me to headshot the opponent a few times with it and get a kill.  It's not all purpose like the BR was.  Close range switch it out.  I either have the magnum still or if I grab it, the shotgun.  Swapping out to shotgun with Guard class lets you armor lock, EMP, and then one shot kill with the shotgun guaranteed.   Needle rifle I don't like yet either, then again I rarely use it.


----------



## LeoTen (May 5, 2010)

I just started playing the Beta yesterday, and man, I'm already hooked. xD

I love making use of the Guard ability.  I've got so many EMP kills, it's funny.  I even got the better of a guy with a sword a few times thanks to Guard.

I gotta say, I'm very impressed with what I've seen of Reach so far.  I'd definitely buy it when it releases. :3


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2010)

Pfft, you guys are talking about using all these weapons. The only thing I really like to do, is rush in and punch people in the face. It's the most satisfying thing I can do on there. 

It's something about my fist, cracking someone else's skull that just brings a refreshing and satisfying feeling :3 Yay for fisting!!!

In a game, I'll get 20 kills, and 15 of them will be with my fist, and the other 5 will be with my handy dandy pistol if it's needed. I love how, now you can fly around the map, and how there are four unique characteristics that you can choose from. Though, I can see invisible people way way way way way way way too easy, it's funny when they get cocky and walk right up to you. >:3

The Guard ability is nice, but it's super annoying sometimes. >.<; Especially if the whole other team is using it.... You have to wait for them to finish beating up the earth ( whatever did it do to them??? :C ) and then throw grenades at them in hopes they don't magically jump through them to shotgun you. : /

Overall, multiplayer is entertaining, I can't wait to see more of the maps that are supposedly going to be released for the beta, as well as what the single player campaign is going to look like when the game is polished and released.

And Bungie, for godsakes, don't do any patchy game patches that don't resolve any of the problems with the game, and simply create new exploits - Do it right :3c


----------



## fwarg (May 5, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Although I'm curious, where is the Invasion maps?


invasion wont be released to the beta till the 7th if you look around the bungie site they have a schedule on what come out when for the beta


----------



## Alstor (May 5, 2010)

Sam said:


> Pfft, you guys are talking about using all these weapons. The only thing I really like to do, is rush in and punch people in the face. It's the most satisfying thing I can do on there.
> 
> It's something about my fist, cracking someone else's skull that just brings a refreshing and satisfying feeling :3 Yay for fisting!!!
> 
> In a game, I'll get 20 kills, and 15 of them will be with my fist, and the other 5 will be with my handy dandy pistol if it's needed. I love how, now you can fly around the map, and how there are four unique characteristics that you can choose from. Though, I can see invisible people way way way way way way way too easy, it's funny when they get cocky and walk right up to you. >:3


 
FACT: Beating someone to death is more satisifying than stabbing them to death. Get it right, Infinity Ward.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 5, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind, he just ended it right when I posted a link.


----------



## CFox (May 5, 2010)

I'm having a real blast with this beta! I do have quite a few complaints though, but nothing big enough to stop me from playing or buying the full game later this year. I just hope they don't change it too much. :\

It has a real nice mix of Halo CE, Halo 3, and Call of Duty. I luvs me some Armor Lock! 

I can't wait to try out Invasion! More plox!



Scotty1700 said:


> Edit: Nevermind, he just ended it right when I posted a link.



hmmm?


----------



## Lazydabear (May 5, 2010)

Sam said:


> Pfft, you guys are talking about using all these weapons. The only thing I really like to do, is rush in and punch people in the face. It's the most satisfying thing I can do on there.
> 
> It's something about my fist, cracking someone else's skull that just brings a refreshing and satisfying feeling :3 Yay for fisting!!!
> 
> ...


 

I kind of miss the Dual Welding Weapons which give or take. I guess Bungie had to cut back on the design; I do like the new weapons, and added classes such as for example :Scout,Stalker (some others I forgot about) which I did enjoy playing still has its issues sometimes.


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I kind of miss the Dual Welding Weapons which give or take. I guess Bungie had to cut back on the design; I do like the new weapons, and added classes such as for example :Scout,Stalker (some others I forgot about) which I did enjoy playing still has its issues sometimes.




yeah, I do miss being able to dual wield, though I do hope it's something they will add eventually. Also, what happened to the vehicles? No warthog or maps that are big enough to put them on.


----------



## kyle19 (May 5, 2010)

Sam said:


> yeah, I do miss being able to dual wield, though I do hope it's something they will add eventually. Also, what happened to the vehicles? No warthog or maps that are big enough to put them on.



The invasion maps they're adding will have vehicles.


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2010)

I watched my bf play this for a while the other night, it looks like a good cross of MW2, BF:BC2 (the classes) and Halo 3. Seeing how the different classes interact is quite interesting. The new weapons, especially plasma launcher, is pretty awesome.


----------



## Koronikov (May 5, 2010)

The Beta pretty much kicked some ass, it needed some work on a few parts but was pretty good. My Favorite class was the Stalker class, though I found a few bugs, such as, The Stealth will not work when you are in a laggy match and someone leaves, until you die the next time your stealth will not work, sometimes stealth will not work but the scrambler will still work, last but not least I will try to use stealth but i will drop dead with no health and full shield. These are the issues I've had thus far, anyone else having any trouble ?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 5, 2010)

The beta is ok it would be bettr if there weren't grenade spammers


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> The Beta pretty much kicked some ass, it needed some work on a few parts but was pretty good. My Favorite class was the Stalker class, though I found a few bugs, such as, The Stealth will not work when you are in a laggy match and someone leaves, until you die the next time your stealth will not work, sometimes stealth will not work but the scrambler will still work, last but not least I will try to use stealth but i will drop dead with no health and full shield. These are the issues I've had thus far, anyone else having any trouble ?



It does need work.  Personally I find stealth and sprint to be the two weakest right now.  Whenever I see the radar jam I just play more conservatively and watch my back.  Feels counter-intuitive just like the scrambler in MW2.  It lets you know to watch your back.  




Lucky WOLFIE said:


> The beta is ok it would be bettr if there weren't grenade spammers



That's sadly a result of just how much tweaking grenades need.  I use Guard though, so I rarely have a problem with them.


----------



## Koronikov (May 6, 2010)

Takun said:


> It does need work.  Personally I find stealth and sprint to be the two weakest right now.  Whenever I see the radar jam I just play more conservatively and watch my back.  Feels counter-intuitive just like the scrambler in MW2.  It lets you know to watch your back.



Agreed i will admit i do get my ass handed to me on a shiny golden platter every now and then but most people lack that much common sense, so it levels out, however i will admit if your not careful it is very easy to run headlong into the enemy team with scrambler on


----------



## cuddlesmuch (May 6, 2010)

reach beta=awsome K/D for cuddlesmuch.....right till last night FN ROOMMATES


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

Some little things I noticed.


- Guard seems easily exploitable. Usually, the enemy will just wait right in front of the person in Guard mode and immediately shoot when he/she gets out of it.

- The game gives us our location name on the map, yet in some game types (all in the beta), you can't spawn specifically at them. You can only spawn with teammates.

- Grenade throwing is too realistic for Halo. It uses gravity and throwing direction to show where it will land. It doesn't fit the genre.

- Ragdoll physics are silly in the stupidist way.

- Theater mode didn't get any upgrades. It's been three years. I'd expect changes.

*And now how to fix these problems (in my opinion.)*

- Make a wave of energy that comes out after leaving Guard mode that would bring sheild rates to 0% to anyone within ten feet. Or you can give a small, temperiory health boost following the use of Guard.

- In some game types (Team Deathmatch and Free For All,) allow the ability to choose what part of the map to spawn at (i.e. Dorm, First level, Water Tank, etc.)

- Despite popular belief, Halo is *not *a realistic game. So, grenades still apply. That spiral shit won't work. Keep the throwing distance, but add Halo 3's gravity to thrown grenades.

- Find the ragdoll physics engine and TURN THEM THE FUCK DOWN!

- Add first-person viewing to players other than yourself. Give the ability to add more than one tag. Make a feed that shows your friends' new file share uploads. Please, just change it.


inb4 "Report this to Bungie then," because I just did.


----------



## Takun (May 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Some little things I noticed.
> 
> - Guard seems easily exploitable. Usually, the enemy will just wait right in front of the person in Guard mode and immediately shoot when he/she gets out of it.


Guard could use a few tweaks for 1v1 match ups, but honestly it lasts so long that in team matches my teammates kill the other guy before that's a problem.  I've also pulled off multiple double kills using the emp and headshotting with the magnum right out of amorlock.  

Still, needs some tweaking.



> - The game gives us our location name on the map, yet in some game types (all in the beta), you can't spawn specifically at them. You can only spawn with teammates.



Agreed.



> - Grenade throwing is too realistic for Halo. It uses gravity and throwing direction to show where it will land. It doesn't fit the genre.



I don't understand.  I thought grenade throwing was great in this game.  I love it.  The damage still needs toned way down.



> - Ragdoll physics are silly in the stupidist way.



Don't notice.



> - Theater mode didn't get any upgrades. It's been three years. I'd expect changes.



Yes.  Like how you can't rewind a second or two?  At least I can't figure it out.  I have to go back a whole scene.


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

Takun said:


> Guard could use a few tweaks for 1v1 match ups, but honestly it lasts so long that in team matches my teammates kill the other guy before that's a problem. I've also pulled off multiple double kills using the emp and headshotting with the magnum right out of amorlock.
> 
> Still, needs some tweaking.


The problem is I have the tendency for people to give me the gun-to-back kill every time I exit Guard. That is what I want fixed.



> I don't understand. I thought grenade throwing was great in this game. I love it. The damage still needs toned way down.


That's true. I love it, too. But these are Halo fans we're talking about. hey don't care about them fancy Newton's law of universial gravation and what not. They want impossible kills A.S.A.P. It's sad.

But no matter what, a grenade can't kill someone with 3/4th of their sheilds left.



> Don't notice.


How can't you? When someone dies of an explosion, their hands and legs flap all around. And their landing in nearly impossible positions. It looks like some twelve year old played Garry's Mod for the first time and just found the seizure button.




> Yes. Like how you can't rewind a second or two? At least I can't figure it out. I have to go back a whole scene.


Oh, and that, too. That's a big one.


----------



## Takun (May 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The problem is I have the tendency for people to give me the gun-to-back kill every time I exit Guard. That is what I want fixed.



Seems to me like they are trying to keep them all balanced.  The shield has an EMP, if they try to come up behind you release the shield and blast them with it.  You can even aim while guarding so your gun is face them when you come out of it.  Emp + punch or headshot with magnum is an instant kill.




> That's true. I love it, too. But these are Halo fans we're talking about. hey don't care about them fancy Newton's law of universial gravation and what not. They want impossible kills A.S.A.P. It's sad.
> 
> But no matter what, a grenade can't kill someone with 3/4th of their sheilds left.



Yeah, sadly.




> How can't you? When someone dies of an explosion, their hands and legs flap all around. And their landing in nearly impossible positions. It looks like some twelve year old played Garry's Mod for the first time and just found the seizure button.



Because they second they die I'm looking for something else to shoot.  Honestly, I can't recall seeing the flailing cause I'm not looking at it.  Just don't notice.


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

Takun said:


> Seems to me like they are trying to keep them all balanced. The shield has an EMP, if they try to come up behind you release the shield and blast them with it. You can even aim while guarding so your gun is face them when you come out of it. Emp + punch or headshot with magnum is an instant kill.


I guess you have a point. Never noticed that.



> Because they second they die I'm looking for something else to shoot. Honestly, I can't recall seeing the flailing cause I'm not looking at it. Just don't notice.


I'm talking about when you die. That's when I see it happen.

But it's good you have your mind on the game. Every multiplayer gamer should play like that.


----------



## Tally (May 9, 2010)

Its really really....

*cries, my xbox is being repaired and I doubt it will be back before the Beta is over*


----------



## Misterraptor (May 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Its really really....
> 
> *cries, my xbox is being repaired and I doubt it will be back before the Beta is over*



It may get back, I'm in ohio and mine gets back within 4 days.


----------



## Lazydabear (May 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> Its really really....
> 
> *cries, my xbox is being repaired and I doubt it will be back before the Beta is over*


 

Don't worry it you 2 or 3 months.


----------

